

Many English Speakers Cannot Understand Basic Grammar - adnam
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100706082156.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily:+Latest+Science+News%29&sms_ss=reddit

======
russell
There seems to be a muddling of concepts in the article. My understanding of
the concept of core grammar comes from Steven Pinker. The core grammar is not
a syntax tree ready to parse anything, but a set of instincts that can be
applied when learning you native language. So you can learn word order syntax
or tonal syntax; one of a small set of patterns. However if you have not
learned the the specific rules for a given language, you will not be able to
recognize them. Recognition of the passive may be in there, but you will not
recognize if you havent learned it.

Failure to recognize "every" as the universal quantifier is silly. In normal
conversation "every" is not a universal quantifier. It signifies a general
rule, something quite different. One can say, "every dog has 4 legs", but not
be thrown into logical confusion by the sight of a dog with three legs.

------
jamesbritt
Ironically, I am unclear on whether their use of "cannot" and "unable" means
that some people could not, even in principle, understand these rules of
grammar, or just that there are people who currently do not understand them,
but could be taught.

(Meta-ironically I am now wondering if the perceived lack of clarity is really
revealing something about myself. :) )

